# Charlie Sheen



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

How many drugs did Charlie Sheen use yesterday?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Enough to Kill Two and a half men!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Now that's funny!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

depends on how many the "trolls" did

As he rolls with the trolls..... lol


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

clarkely said:


> depends on how many the "trolls" did
> 
> As he rolls with the trolls..... lol


Good Stuff...AND don't forget the "Tiger Blood".


----------

